# Brauche Dringend Hilfe! bei Usenet-Abzocke



## 19lukas93 (11 Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen! 
Thema: Usenet.nl

Habe heute eine eMail bekommen dass meine "1GB Testphase" für die Usenet Software beendet sei. Habe mich im Internet erkundigt und mehrfach gelesen dass man nach der Testphase bezahlen muss!

Dass Problem dabei ist dass ich mich nie bei dieser Internetseite angemeldet habe und dass ich auch nicht die Software auf meinem PC habe.

Dass erste Wass ich versucht habe ist das ich sofort Kündigen wollte, was nicht funktionierte, weil ich keine Zugangsdaten besitze. Und wenn ich auf "Passwort vergessen" klicke dort meine eMail-Adresse eingebe erscheint fodgender Text:

"[email protected] wurde nicht gefunden"

Habe jetzt ein Formular auf der Webseite ausgefüllt und um eine sofortige Kündigung gebeten.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich jetzt wass Bezahlen muss, 
und wass ich als jetzt machen muss.

PS. Bin gerade 17 als noch Minderjährig 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Goblin (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Brauche Dringend Hilfe! bei Usenet-Abzocke*



> Dass Problem dabei ist dass ich mich nie bei dieser Internetseite angemeldet habe


Dann hat sich die Sache für dich erledigt. Du warst es nicht,fertig aus. Der Anbieter muss herausfinden wer es war. Auf solchen Seiten kann jeder jeden anmelden. Ist das Risiko des Anbieters wenn er sich nicht dagegen schützt


> Habe jetzt ein Formular auf der Webseite ausgefüllt und um eine sofortige Kündigung gebeten


Warum ? Ein Vertag den du nicht abgeschlossen hast,musst du auch nicht kündigen


> und wass ich als jetzt machen muss


Das Leben geniessen


----------



## 19lukas93 (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Brauche Dringend Hilfe! bei Usenet-Abzocke*

Könnten die mich als Minderjährigen (17) überhaupt irgendwie Abzocken, da sie keine Bankdaten haben??

Wie soll ich auf ihre weiteren eMails reagieren, einfach löschen oder aufbewahren??


----------



## Goblin (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Brauche Dringend Hilfe! bei Usenet-Abzocke*

Man kann jeden abzocken der sich abzocken lässt. Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails von unbekannten Absendern sind Müll und gehören ungelesen gelöscht


----------



## 19lukas93 (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Brauche Dringend Hilfe! bei Usenet-Abzocke*

Sehr Gut! Danke


----------



## TargaTim (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Brauche Dringend Hilfe! bei Usenet-Abzocke*

Ich würde jetzt nicht sagen, dass man die Mail einfach ungelesen löscht - allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, dass der Threadersteller hier keine Angst haben muss - erstens ist er erst 17, das heißt noch nicht voll geschäftsfähig, und zweitens hat er sich nicht angemeldet, das heißt es liegt hier vermutlich Datenmissbrauch vor. Und aus diesem Grund würde ich dem Unternehmen bescheid sagen, damit diese den wahren "Verursacher" ausfindig machen können.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Brauche Dringend Hilfe! bei Usenet-Abzocke*



TargaTim schrieb:


> .....aus diesem Grund würde ich dem Unternehmen bescheid sagen, damit diese den wahren "Verursacher" ausfindig machen können.


Nicht mal DAS! Einem ausländischen Unternehmen muss man keine Ratschläge erteilen:



> Usenet.nl S.r.l.
> 
> Rechtsgültige Anschrift:
> 
> ...


----------



## 19lukas93 (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Brauche Dringend Hilfe! bei Usenet-Abzocke*

Habe jz die nächste eMail bekommen, darin steht sie können meine Anmeldung nicht rückgängig machen, dazu bräuchten sie meine Daten:
* Name
* Adresse
* Telefonnummer
* Kontonummer

NICHT MIT MIR!


----------



## Usenet.nl Team (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Brauche Dringend Hilfe! bei Usenet-Abzocke*

Hallo 19lukas93,

zunächst einmal möchten wir uns für die Missverständnisse entschuldigen.

Deiner Beschreibung nach wurde mit deiner E-mail-Adresse ein 1 GB Trial Account erstellt. Dies kommt dann zustande, wenn eine bereits begonnene Anmeldung für die 14-tägige Testphase abgebrochen wurde.

Ein 1 GB Trial Account ist kostenlos und muss auch nicht gekündigt werden. Daher werden dir auch keine Kosten entstehen. Die E-mail, die du von uns erhalten hast, sollte dich lediglich auf den Ablauf des Trial Accounts hinweisen.

Falls du, wie beschrieben, dich tatsächlich nicht bei uns angemeldet hast, wurde möglicherweise mit deiner E-mail-Adresse Datenmissbrauch betrieben. In diesem Fall wäre es ratsam, diverse Sicherheitsvorkehrungen (z. B. Passwortänderung) vorzunehmen.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst du dich gerne an unseren Support wenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Dein Usenet.nl Team


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Brauche Dringend Hilfe! bei Usenet-Abzocke*

Schön, dann wäre diese Sache ja geklärt. 
Aber wo Sie grade hier sind, weshalb verwendet Usenet.nl eine mehrfach fehlerhafte Widerrufsbelehrung? 


			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Widerrufsrecht kann - auch während des Testzeitraums - nicht mehr ausgeübt werden, wenn der Beginn einer Nutzung des Dienstes durch den Kunden bereits vor dem Ablauf der Widerspruchsfrist von 14 Tagen erfolgt ist.


 Läßt sich mit §312 d Abs 3 BGB wohl kaum vereinbaren.


> Der Kunde hat ab der Bestätigung des Vertragsabschlusses ein Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen. Innerhalb dieses Zeitraums kann der Kunde den Vertragsabschluss ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform widerrufen (Supportformular oder Brief)


 Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt ab Erteilung der ordnungsgemäßen Belehrung in Textform nicht mit Bestätigungen über einen Vertragsschluss. Zudem ist Textform mehr als Brief oder Supportformular. Auch Postkarte Fax und Email kommen in Betracht.


----------



## nikko (1 Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich sowas lese kriege ich echt Panik. Kann man denn nichts mehr vertrauen? Wo kann am besten Usenet anbieter echt vergleichen?


----------



## Goblin (2 Oktober 2012)

Hier
http://www.usenet-provider.eu/content/232-flatrateaccount-uebersicht.html


----------



## nikko (2 Oktober 2012)

aha ok danke. ich hatte auch das hier gefunden aber ok. Super


----------

